# Battery Life



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I've used my Delorme pn-40 a lot this fall (works well) and it eats batteries terribly. You can't leave it on for more than a few hrs or it starts to fail. That said, I "off and on" it a lot to manage battery life. I'm going to have to look into rechargeables or a bandoleer for AA's! How is the battery life in your unit? Can you leave it on for extended periods?


----------



## Oakley (May 19, 2003)

I've had good luck with the Lithium Ion batteries. Not the cheapest things but they have great life span. Two things help a lot with battery life. Make sure your backlight is off and if you can, change the position update frequency. Some units allow you to change how often the unit updates your position (i.e. every 2 seconds, 10 seconds, one minute, etc). The less frequent the update, the longer the battery life. In fact, a lot of advertising for the GPS units have a little asterisk by the battery life time and if you read the fine print, the extended battery life is based on 1 minute position update rates.


----------

